# Finley Miami Bound?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Please not Miami 



> The Mavericks may release Finley under the one-time amnesty waiver opportunity, which frees Dallas of any luxury-tax liability incurred by Finley's remaining $51.8 million of salary over the next three years. *Phoenix may have a bigger problem than the timing of the Johnson ordeal because industry insiders believe Finley is bound for Miami either way.*




Please Dallas, don't let Finley walk and go to a team like Miami. That might just seal the deal for a team like them.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yea Miami is only missing a good SG right now


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Seed said:


> yea Miami is only missing a good SG right now


Then why would they want Finley! :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is exactly the type of scenario that should prevent Dallas from just flat out cutting Finley. Yeah, you may save a ton of money, but you also might just give another team a championship by doing this. Finley can't singlehandedly win a championship for a team, but adding him onto a team like Detroit, Miami, or Phoenix would almost be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

This is what I have been talking about all along, trade him(to selected teams) or keep him bottom line...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we cant release him and let him go to a team that will hinder our chances for a championship. Trade him or keep him. Why dont we just keep him until the trade deadline.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who would be stupid enough to take Finley's contract?(well Memphis did take such a player in EJ)

I think he still will go to Phoenix where they most likey will get him more minutes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think the Mavs will release. But if they do then Whichever team offers more money is the team he's going to.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

and the one with the higher chance of being championship bound, and the place where he will get minutes. So I'm guessing Miami would be better for him


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We will find out on Monday. If we cant trade him then we should keep him


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Christie has reportedly agreed with the Mavs on a contract, so Finley can officially start packing his bags now.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It looks like we will be releasing Finley now that we got Christie. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Supposedly Brian Grant is also looking at Phoenix and Miami as options to sign after being axed from the Lakers. If he's healthy he could provide a good back up choice, but I don't see how Miami could have room for him. They'd be stacked with veterans at the forward and center position.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I heard that the Mavs are looking at a few other bigmen such as DeSagana Diop, Mikki Moore or Ervin Johnson to serve as Erick Dampier's backup.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

**** this amnesty **** is really pissing me off now; just encourages coat-tail riding and make already stacked teams even worse.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It looks like most of the star players nowadays dont want to go out like Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Patrick Ewing, or Charles Barkley. Everyone wants to make sure that they get a championship.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> I heard that the Mavs are looking at a few other bigmen such as DeSagana Diop, Mikki Moore or Ervin Johnson to serve as Erick Dampier's backup.


I'd only want Moore cuz he is the only one that is SEMI athletic, they all could be had for the minimum...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> It looks like most of the star players nowadays dont want to go out like Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Patrick Ewing, or Charles Barkley. Everyone wants to make sure that they get a championship.


Karl Malone?

He left the Utah Jazz to go play for a championship team in the LA LAKERS.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea he lost a lot of respect from me by doing that. It kinda lowers his greatness.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> It looks like most of the star players nowadays dont want to go out like Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Patrick Ewing, or Charles Barkley. Everyone wants to make sure that they get a championship.


Of the players you've mentioned, only Reggie stuck with his team. Ewing, Malone, and Barkley all bounced around.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea but they still didnt win a Championship. I meant that no one wants to leave without a championship.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Apparently the Mavs are exploring trades before they release Finley.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2135039


----------

